# Key Cutting in Dubai



## AwkwardDesertFox (Mar 19, 2016)

I need spares made of one of my keys. Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to go to get new ones cut? 
Also, how much should I expect to pay for two copies?


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

AwkwardDesertFox said:


> I need spares made of one of my keys. Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to go to get new ones cut?
> Also, how much should I expect to pay for two copies?


Depends on security grading of key prices vary from 5-20aed for most others upto 250 a key.

Cheapest area in satwa near the roundabout you'll see loads of signage along road


----------



## AwkwardDesertFox (Mar 19, 2016)

mariot said:


> Depends on security grading of key prices vary from 5-20aed for most others upto 250 a key.
> 
> Cheapest area in satwa near the roundabout you'll see loads of signage along road


Thanks! I'll take a look in the area in the next few days to check out who can get me the best deals there.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

AwkwardDesertFox said:


> I need spares made of one of my keys. Does anyone know where is the cheapest place to go to get new ones cut?
> Also, how much should I expect to pay for two copies?


There is a key cutting shop just next to Ramada Spinneys in Mankhool ( Oppo Al khaleej Centre) and close to Computer plaza.

2 copies will take 20 AED.


----------



## snd2k6 (Mar 20, 2016)

it all depends in the area you live, there is quite a few places around. In Lulu center, in Ibn Battuta as well. Most prices are similar.


----------

